# HVLP System (Earlex, Fuji)



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm going to get an HVLP system and I'm looking at the Earlex 5500 and the Fuji 2202. The Fuji is $100 more but it has more power and is a non-bleeder so I'm leaning in that direction. Looking for opinions and real world comparisons. I will be spraying mostly water bourne clear coat finishes. Thanks!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the Earlex 6900 and I am very happy with it. It's more then the 5500 but is a 3 stage turbine, with more pressure.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

A better comparison would be our 6002, not the 5500. http://www.sprayport.com/


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

In looking at the specs, the Fuji looks better on paper than the 6002. The 6003 looks good but is about $150 more than the Fuji. I didn't see a price for the 6002.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Scomel, The 6002 is $449. Could you be more specific about what looks better on paper? I don't see it. Also, that $150 gets you three stages instead of two.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

You might want to check this company out. USA made, quality stuff. I used this spray equipment from '98-'02, back when I did a lot of antique refinishing.

http://www.kwickkleen.com/index.php/finishing-equipment-c-106?page=1&sort=2a&osCsid=d0d86007176255a84935202baf2ba57f


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

According to the page you linked, the 6002 is a 2 stage and the 6003 is the 3 stage. 6002 compared to the Fuji, which is $50 cheaper, the Fuji has more power so on paper appears better. I'm sure the 6003 is better than the Fuji, 3 stages to2, but I guess I'm wondering if it's $150 better. From what I'm reading the Fuji should spray the water bourne finishes very well.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

If by power, you mean PSI, don't be fooled by the Fuji claim that it is spraying at 10 psi. It takes a 5 stage turbine to put out 10psi. The 6002 is rated at 4.5psi and the 6003 is 5.5psi. Also, the Fuji hose, while it would survive a truck rolling over it, is very heavy, the Earlex hose is the lightest weight hose available.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

For a few bucks more a quality USA made product isn't even considered?

http://www.kwickkleen.com/product_info.php/american-turbine-spray-system-1000-p-9315?osCsid=d0d86007176255a84935202baf2ba57f


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

Earlextech, thanks for the info. Certainly things I need to consider.

freddy1962, being new to finishing, I've never heard of the kwickkleen company. Looks to be a nice unit but quite a bit more than just few bucks more expensive.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

That's cool Scomel. Just letting you know and everyone else, that their are quality USA made units available. Kwikleen is a distributor, AMERICAN TURBINE is the company that manufactures them. I've used their products and they are outstanding. Two other shops in my area use them as well. A lot of refinishing people…this is their money maker. Plus you're helping a USA company, workforce and their families.


----------



## Missouriwalnut (May 17, 2014)

I use a Fuji and it is top notch. It is a high end sprayer, but the one you have looks like a quality unit that was not available when I got mine. Fuji makes good stuff. I would buy another spray system from them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I have the Capspray 5000 from Sherman Williams which I like.


----------



## New_Found_Hobby (Nov 15, 2014)

I am not a review writer as I feel I am not qualified to. However I could not find a single review of Earlex 6003. Hence I am starting this.
I recently (11/2014) bought my first ever spray system. I have neither experience of spraying nor any professional training. So please take comments in that spirit. Based on various review about Earlex specifically 5500 I felt it will work for my woodworking hobby. However I wanted to ensure I am not limiting myself as this will be (I hope) long lasting tool. So I wanted to go with 6900 or Fuji mini 3. When I contacted Earlex, they told me that they have discontinued model 6900 and new model is either 6002 or 6003. Cost wise Fuji was costing much more. I am referring to one time as well as various supplies including different sizes of tips. Earlex 6003 is running @550 USD which includes additional tip (package includes 1.3 and 2.5 mm). In addition, I found a better deal at "Awarehousefull.com" at 460 or 480 depending upon gravity feed or not. They were also ready to take $10 off as a new customer and free shipping. Effectively that was a turning point. ($469.99 total landed cost)
Since then I used this gun for spraying lacquer on my cabinet project. 
Packaging was very good. Shipping was fast and on time. Package includes 3 stage turbine, pressure feed gun, two tips and needles. Most of the gun is aluminum alloy. However the tip and needles seems to be stainless steel. Adjustment knobs are plastic. I wish they are at least aluminum. Fluid control knobs need to be assembled against the spring pressure. I feel one need to be very careful about first thread engagement. Over a period it may start breaking that. There is no way one can assemble that knob without spring pressure pushing it out. I wish if I can hold spring by any other means and just turn thread; it will be easy on plastic threads.

All other adjustments are easy. There are three adjustments on the gun mainly 1) Fluid Control 2) Pattern Control 3) Spray size control.

1) Fluid Control is achieved by multiple turns allowing precision in how much one wants to push the needle in or out.
2) Pattern Control - Earlex claim it is 360 degree infinite position (not limited to just horizontal or vertical). One claimed feature is while spraying you can change position. However I found that while changing position, it loosens the threaded sleeve which holds the pattern control in its place resulting in stopping the work and re-tightening the sleeve. 
3) Size Control - it is only 90 degree turn. So not much precision in adjusting. However it works very well. One can get a small round circle to large spray pattern of few inches. Depending on position of gun with respective to work piece size of the spray pattern can be small or large.

Recommended cleaning process is easy.

I will come back and add to this review after I have used it for few months.


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for your review, New Found. I recently made my decision and went with the Fuji Mini Mite 4. It's a little more than I was planning on spending but I believe it was worth it. It's a fantastic machine that sprays everything I'm likely to use.


----------



## New_Found_Hobby (Nov 15, 2014)

Fuji Minimite 4 is very good machine with solid reputation. I believe it is designed for heavy usage. Everywhere I have seem positive review and user feedback. It took me almost one month to decide between Fuji and Earlex. I am a DIY / weekend warrior averaging only 4/5 projects a year. I felt it is over killed for my need. Happy spraying… Happy finishing.


----------

